# 1976? Swing Bike



## unregistered (Jun 13, 2019)

Here’s my latest project. It came up pretty sporadically, last Sunday my wife and I were already in Des Moines buying some plants and I was going to pick up some Schwinn Scramblers from a guy down there afterward.

I get a call from my buddy, he’s at a garage sale and there’s a swing bike resting against a tree as a yard bike - decoration. He says the guy will sell for $100 - am I interested? Heck yes!

So here it is. Hoping it will come apart - so far, pretty good. Stems are giving me fits so patience and PB Blaster is in order. Rear wheel, fender and springs are already soaking in Evaporust.

The plan is to re-use everything I can, install my 4’ sissybar, find any old banana seat, clean up the chrome, service the bearings and run it. Not sure if I’ll make an effort to clean up the rust and patina or not - may depend on how the chrome parts turn out.


----------



## unregistered (Sep 7, 2019)

Long time coming but finally got this on the road today. Both goosenecks are still stuck despite liberally soaking em in panther piss all summer. 

My buddy at the shop gave me nicer wheels so that saved time over refurbishing the originals. I had the big ol sissybar in the parts bin. Everything else is pretty standard fare. Cheapo seat off eBay, misc Schwinn parts and hardware I had. 

So far I’m not a huge fan - it’s a hot mess on the road. I may need to put more tension the spring...


----------

